# Slashed tyre >:-((



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've spent a long weekend in the Lake District with my sister. We had a fantastic time bar last night/today.
My sister wanted to travel along Hadrian's Wall so after visiting Workington ant Maryport we decided to spend the night in Carlisle. The hotel was ok'ish.
Having parked my car on a "secure hotel car park with video surveillance" I came down to a slashed tyre this morning.
Green Flag and a local tyre place sorted the problem but what can I do now to get back the money I had to dish out for a new tyre?
I have a video tape from the hotel (yet to be inspected) which may or may not show someone doing criminal damge to my car (2 marks on the wheel arch as well as a slashed tyre). I have evidence of a knife insition (Green Flagg/Garage) to the tyre. My feeling is that the police will not be interested and I may as well forget all about it?

I must say what feels worst is not the tyre damage or the money I had to pay for having it sorted. Somehow I feel as if I, personally, have been attacked and assaulted :?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

what a bummer, know what you mean its similar to the 80's when they used to pinch the radios from cars, happened to me 3 times, window broken and radio gone. if the cctv footage shows a face then the police may be able to follow up if they know who it is.
such a shame cause it was great in the lakes this weekend and roads in northumberland are fun as well.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Dani. What a nasty end to a pleasant weekend. I can understand your feelings of being assaulted - the culprit has interfered with something that belongs to you. Sadly there's little hope of getting any money back unless you make a claim on your insurance. Even if the police identify him and he's taken to court for criminal damage the court is unlikely to award damages and even if they did he probably wouldn't or couldn't pay.

Brian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Dani but even if they catch them there will be very little done what chance have you got when the news is full of the government saying dont send any one to jail as they ar all full :evil:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dani, my symapthies cos i know exactly hpw you feel.

Where I live is a double cul de-sac with a series of small blocks of flats. Going back about 7 years or so when i lived in one of the other blocks in a one bed flat (I later moved to the block I am in now to a 2 bed flat co its so perfect for me round here) i went away on holiday and I parked the Mk2 Golf 'Driver' I had at the time, irnoically enough, outside the block I now live in, and off I went.

When I came back, i found one of my front tyres flat. Luckily there is a trye place in the next street, so I limped the car off round there, tyre was taken off but could't be mended cos some shytebag had slashed the side-wall.

Well, what could I do? No idea who'd done it or when it had happened, so I just had to swallow it.

Then a couple of years back, by which time I'd been in this block a couple of years, I get chatting one day as often happens to an very elederly man who lives here and we get onto old times and the folk who have lived here for years and the issue of the new parking restrictions the Council were about to impose, when this old chap says to me "well, of course in old times, we didnt need traffic wardens, we had old Tommy who lived at no.20. Before he died, if ever he saw a car parked here tht should'nt be, he'd just slash the trye" !!!!!!! :evil:

I thought to myself, well fook me. After all this time i finally find out who it was, and the old wonker is dead! Well, f'ing good riddance! I mean, in those times there was no residents parking, even now when there is you can oark wherever you want as long as you have a badge, and to top it all off the old cnut didnt even have a car! Priceless, absolutely priceless.

Have a look at the video. If there is any evidence then report it. If its a 'secure' car park provided by the hotel, can you not claim it the cost off the Hotel's insurance?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear the bad news, Dani. 

I had my tyres slashed some years ago, so know how you feel.

Hopefully, you'll forget it about it sooner rather than later.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh Dani, thats awful for you!! :x :x

Especially after such a lovely trip to France last week.

I too had my tyres slashed, on my own drive, at that!! It does make make you feel violated. I never did find out who was responsible.......

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, thanks all for your sentiments and your own stories.

I have ha d a look at the video today and, not really surprising to me, it was an old one from 2004!! I thought it was strange the the girl at the reception ahd a copy ready within some 20 minutes :?

I have already decided to forget the lot and put it down to bad experience for the reasons some of you mentioned: the police is not really interested/has the man power to deal with something as insignificant as a slashed tyre.
It does leave a bitter after taste though knowing that some scum bag is getting away with it.

But the worst thing about it is the feeling that I've let A3DFU down and wasn't there to protect her


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Well, thanks all for your sentiments and your own stories.
> 
> I have ha d a look at the video today and, not really surprising to me, it was an old one from 2004!! I thought it was strange the the girl at the reception ahd a copy ready within some 20 minutes :?
> 
> ...


Think about it for a moment Dani, why do you think the hotel gave you an old video from 2004 instead of the real thing? Perhaps cos they know they would be in difficulties if you had evidence of it happening in their 'secure' parking area?

I think you should ask for their proposals on how to compensate you. Damage ocurred to your car whilst on their premesis. Were there any signs limiting their liability with respect to damage to your car? If not i really think the hotel shou;d be paying up


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Think about it for a moment Dani, why do you think the hotel gave you an old video from 2004 instead of the real thing? Perhaps cos they know they would be in difficulties if you had evidence of it happening in their 'secure' parking area?
> 
> I think you should ask for their proposals on how to compensate you. Damage ocurred to your car whilst on their premesis. Were there any signs limiting their liability with respect to damage to your car? If not i really think the hotel shou;d be paying up


I agree that the hotel will have wanted to shrug responsibility by not complying to my request of giving me a copy of the video for the relevant time frame.
The only signs displayed in the hotel car park were signs stating that cars of non residents may be wheel clamped; however the receptionist told me after the tyre was slashed that anyone who parked on their car park did so at their own risk. No such sogn was displayed though :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

If no sign is displayed then they impliedly accept responsibility. Further they told you AFTER the event that the so called secure parking they offer their guests is "at your own risk".

This is unacceptable and is an attempt to evade liability.

I suggest a polite but firm letter to the hotel manager presenting a copy of receipts and a request for the hote; to cover the cost either as a good-will payment or compensation.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> I suggest a polite but firm letter to the hotel manager presenting a copy of receipts and a request for the hote; to cover the cost either as a good-will payment or compensation.


I suppose that that is my best/only option not having read their entire car parking conditions, which may (or may not) be available on request :?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Probably some retard of a chav that saw the car and was jealous! :evil:

I had my tire slashed in Mansfield in a restaurant carpark. I'd never been there, didn't know anyone in the area, and was only inside for 20mins when I got a phone call so had to nip out quickly... and found the tyre flat :evil: :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> Probably some retard of a chav that saw the car and was jealous! :evil:
> 
> I had my tire slashed in Mansfield in a restaurant carpark. I'd never been there, didn't know anyone in the area, and was only inside for 20mins when I got a phone call so had to nip out quickly... and found the tyre flat :evil: :evil:


Did you report it or did you simply forget about it?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Disclaimers for responsibility for cars parked on private property are not legally binding. The guide is if you actually paid to park. If you can show that the carparking was part of the package including rooms, breakfast etc and that you paid for it then they would be liable. Unfortunately I suspect that the price you paid would have been the same whether you parked a car or arrived by bus so you didn't actually "pay" for the service so there is no liability on their part. Some hotels charge extra for parking, in this instance they would be liable.

I think.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Probably some retard of a chav that saw the car and was jealous! :evil:
> ...


I just paid for a new tyre... as annoying as it was... :evil: Didn't even think about claiming as I was at a restaurant not hotel.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > prt225TT said:
> ...


Oh, I wasn't going to claim on insurance as my excess is more than the price of a new tyre.
What I meant was: did you report the criminal damage to the police? Friends are telling me I must do this but I imagine the police is not going to persue petty crime :?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

My fault. No, I meant I didn't try to claim against the restaurant, or inform the police. I was out on my girlfriend's (of the time) birthday. I just changed it quickly and carried on with the night.

You really think the police care? They'll be more annoyed having to write the report! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Dani

Very sorry to hear this. Another way to look at it...they could have slashed your tyre without totally deflating it...you could then have had a blowout at speed. Chin up and see you on a cruise sometime.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> You really think the police care? They'll be more annoyed having to write the report! [smiley=bomb.gif]


My thinking completely hence I haven't done anything



TTCool said:


> Dani
> 
> Very sorry to hear this. Another way to look at it...they could have slashed your tyre without totally deflating it...you could then have had a blowout at speed. Chin up and see you on a cruise sometime.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe 

Are you coming to the Audi Driver International on 11th October? It should be a super meet!!


----------

